# Prime+Amquel



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

I have been using "Prime" for the past 2 weeks, every time I check the ammonia it reads 7 ppm. I went to my lfs and they told me not to use "Prime" or "Amquel" because they will give you false readings. They told me to use a water conditioner that doesn't remove ammonia or detoxify nitrates and nitrites. They told me to use "Aqua Clear" Does anybody have troubles with there readings when using "Prime" or "Amquel"?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I disagree with your lfs's advice... Both Prime and AmQuel are very good products and you shouldn't avoid them just because they give out false readings on your ammonia test kit. You need to purchase an ammonia test kit that uses salicylate reagents to properly test for ammonia if you use these products. Aquarium Pharmaceuticals and Kordon's makes one. Just make sure it states that it uses salicylate reagents for their ammonia test kit.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

AmQuel is a great product. I have used it since I first got into the hobby!! Also I agree that a test kit is a must!!!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Amquel is a great product I always use it ..............









Dont believe your lfs............


----------

